# Identification Help



## jweedman87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello folks - beginner lawn guy - homeowner for 2 years and want to get this yard up to snuff. Can someone help me understand what sort of weeds / turf I'm dealing with here? A correct ID would be the first step toward making a plan, and I'm pretty new. (Please ignore the giant mushrooms - those are for Sautéing with some steak later.

Sure appreciate any help you guys can give.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Best looking crabgrass lawn I've ever seen. Those shrooms are nice too. In all seriousness if you are looking for help growing kbg/tttf I'd ask the guys in the cool season sub-forum.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I think, stated very loosely, that I see a little bermuda in there. Most of it does look like crabgrass though, which is weird due to the time of year.


----------

